# اعمالي على cnc



## بلال زبيب (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
وكل عام وانتم بخير
اليكم يعض من اعمالي اتمنى ان تنال اعجايكم واي اسئله انا حاضر ان اجيب
وفقنا الله واياكم


----------



## opmm6_ta (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله ،الله يباركلك في عملك


----------



## بلال زبيب (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك على الزياره الكريمه


----------



## ali hedi (13 نوفمبر 2011)

عمل جميل الله يوفقك


----------



## smo e7sas (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بلال زبيب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وكل عام وانتم بخير
> اليكم يعض من اعمالي اتمنى ان تنال اعجايكم واي اسئله انا حاضر ان اجيب
> وفقنا الله واياكممشاهدة المرفق 75386


أشكرك أخي لكن هل من الممكن ان 
تعمل أمثلة على الأوامر التالية؟
g71,g75,g76,g81,g88,g87, n*1

افضل ان تكون بالرسومات وشكراً


----------



## بلال زبيب (21 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكر مرورك اخ 
سمو احساس
http://cnc-program.blogspot.com/2010/11/list-of-g-code-in-cnc-programming.html
قد تجد ما يفيدك


----------



## بلال زبيب (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليك اخ علي هادي
اشكر مرورك
لديك رساله خاصه​


----------



## سيف الدين علي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

عمل جميل وانا لدي نفس الماكنه وعندي الاستعداد لتبادل الخبرات


----------



## بلال زبيب (26 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ سيف الدين علي
اشكر مرورك الكريم


----------



## داود بن داود (26 نوفمبر 2011)

أجمل ما عجبني كسر الحروف العلوية في المشغولة .......... حياك الله ووفقك وسدد خطالك


----------



## بلال زبيب (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر مرورك اخ داوود
ان كسر الحروف العلويه يتم بواسطه
الريشه 
حسب الفريزه وشكلها 
اسعد الله اوقاتك 
ودمت في رعاية الله​


----------



## Nexus (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ابداااااااااااااااااع

واصل يابطل

والله يوفقك لما يحب ويرضاه


----------



## بلال زبيب (4 ديسمبر 2011)

لسلام عليكم
اشكر مرورك الكريم
ودمت في رعاية الله​


----------



## ابن الشط (2 يناير 2012)

ممتازة واى الامام


----------

